# How cold is too cold



## themela (Oct 19, 2006)

It's starting to get cold in California - dipping in the 50's. I know, I know...wah, wah, wah. I'll be the first to admit that Californian don't take weather changes well 

But for pigeons outdoors in a loft, how cold is too cold to consider a heater?

And how hot is too hot?

My loft has screened windows with plexi-glass covering for the winter, so no draft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons can live in the coldest climates without any supplimental heat at all....I would say if it is below freezing it would just be nice to have a bit of heat...but you really do not need it. a member here uses reptile heaters, she may chime in and let you in on it....I do not heat my loft and they do just fine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that member that uses a reptile heater is Jay3 and you may want to private message her directly.


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your birds should be just fine.  I used to live in MN and, believe me, we get freezing temperatures in the single digits with windchills well below zero. My birds still kept themselves warm enough. There's a reason I moved to NC!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just feed them heat produceing grain----corn or any grain that will put fat on them. They will be good in the cold.


----------



## themela (Oct 19, 2006)

Corn?! I have to laugh...I buy them the best food I can - high in protein with corn. When the price of corn started climbing, so did the price of their food. I didn't want to buy a cheaper brand with less protein. As my mama would say: 'garbage in is garbage out'. They need to look good and fly well for ceremonial releases.

But...those darn birds would toss it out and leave it for last. When they finally want "seconds", they would eat the corn. I cut back on their food - just a smidgen for a pigeon - and they aren't as picky.

Thank you all for the wonderful advice.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks themela --How I know why I have stopped racing afer 31 years. I fed the wrong feed.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

When it's cold, my pigeons prefer corn over everything else in their feed mix.
Keith


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well it "dipped" into the 20's here last night, LOL
I have those reptile heaters that Jay3 uses. I only use them if it gets REALLY cold (around 0 degrees with wind chills far below that) or if I have oops babies.
Other than that, I just cover the flight cage with plastic and they do fine in the cold weather.
I feed mine whole corn in their mix and they still throw it around


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

themela said:


> It's starting to get cold in California - dipping in the 50's. I know, I know...wah, wah, wah. I'll be the first to admit that Californian don't take weather changes well
> 
> But for pigeons outdoors in a loft, how cold is too cold to consider a heater?
> 
> ...


I believe pigeons prefer the cold as opposed to the heat. Therfore I would not use a heater, unless it was damp.In this part of the country (midwest) fifty degrees would be great at this time of the year.
I saw in a previous quote the need for protein, forgive me if I'm wrong but it's carbs that fight off the cold.As far as the heat, pigeons are very resilient creatures, so long as theres plenty of water. They will be fine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

themela said:


> Corn?! I have to laugh...I buy them the best food I can - high in protein with corn. When the price of corn started climbing, so did the price of their food. I didn't want to buy a cheaper brand with less protein. As my mama would say: 'garbage in is garbage out'. They need to look good and fly well for ceremonial releases.
> 
> But...those darn birds would toss it out and leave it for last. When they finally want "seconds", they would eat the corn. I cut back on their food - just a smidgen for a pigeon - and they aren't as picky.
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful advice.


pigeons do not need high protein all year long...just when raising squabs...a 12% to 15% is fine for non breeding pigeons...the whole corn adds carbs as said, which helps them keep their body heat up...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

50 DEGREES? That is nothing.  I still allow my birds to bathe at 50 degrees. Yesterday morning it was 25 when I left for school. Now that is cold  Mine never have heaters, except when I use a couple under the water to keep it from freezing. In my OB loft I do extend the daylight hours for them though. The added light helps keep heat in the building. But the real reason we did the lights is because that loft is in the creek bottom, so when it gets rainy and icky during the winter, it takes forever for things to dry out. So the lights/heat helps with that, and the birds seem much happier and healthier for it.

As long as some wire and things are covered so that they still get good ventilation and lighting, but are safe from drafts, they can handle the cold just fine


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Brummie said:


> I believe pigeons prefer the cold as opposed to the heat. Therfore I would not use a heater, unless it was damp.In this part of the country (midwest) fifty degrees would be great at this time of the year.
> I saw in a previous quote the need for protein, forgive me if I'm wrong but it's carbs that fight off the cold.As far as the heat, pigeons are very resilient creatures, so long as theres plenty of water. They will be fine.


Protien gives them the fat they need to keep their body warm. Carbs will do the same if not burnt off. Corn is good for both protien and (mostly)carbs.

And it is true that pigeons seem to like cold more. My birds will fly much, much longer on cool/cold mornings rather than when it's hot. The more hot it is, the more my birds want to retreat to the loft. One thing that may contribute to that, is the water. In the heat they get thirsty faster, so they want to come down more quickly. They say the most comfortable temp for pigeons is like 65-75 degrees. Our house is set to stay at 74 if it can, so I don't blame them for liking it that way too!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It was -6 on the porch this morning*

and all my outside fereal guys were waiting for breakfast as usual. I give them a fresh bowl of hot water (doesn't stay hot for long) on mornings like this one. Of course my coup guys have a heater, a heated water fountain and a heated perch to keep their little feet warn. Not spoiled - no not at all.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

nabisho said:


> and all my outside fereal guys were waiting for breakfast as usual. I give them a fresh bowl of hot water (doesn't stay hot for long) on mornings like this one. *Of course my coup guys have a heater, a heated water fountain and a heated perch to keep their little feet warn. Not spoiled - no not at all.*
> 
> NAB


Hey Nab - I bet you give 'em little pigeon blankets too 

John


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I was also concerned about my ferals, we are in the 30's here in SF and we don't usually have this temperature is snowing near the area, I will include some corn in their diet, I will try the hot water too, that is a good idea, at least the ones that come home, the ones that I feed near work I guess corn will be the only option.

Ivette


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

*Feral Pigeons*

LOL. what we do is that we keep our back door open while the birds are there, just when is raining in case some ferals want to come in. 




John_D said:


> Hey Nab - I bet you give 'em little pigeon blankets too
> 
> John


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

My King Castle is an outdoor community aviary that includes some finches...not as hardy as the pijis and doves...I hang a heat lamp inside a small cage in the sheltered end of the loft and the finches and anyone else who wants to can move as close to or as far away from the heat as they want....but the loft is not "heated". ...nope, no spoiled Kings in this castle!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ivor said:


> LOL. what we do is that we keep our back door open while the birds are there, just when is raining in case some ferals want to come in.


I'm glad I'm not the only one, Ivette  To avoid hassle I don't often put food out on the balcony these days - instead, around lunchtime when I'm working at home, I sit and get cold while the door is open for 10 -12 pigeons to come in and eat from a long trough. Except one, that is - he spent time in here after an injury, and knows me well, so he has his own special pot of food.

The winter temps here go down to low twenties occasionally, but that's about it. Our aviary pigeons at Feefo's place can take it, no problem.We don't add any heating and it's surprising how many degrees warmer (OK, less cold) the two 'loft' areas can be, even though they are not completely shut in. The waterers do get a film of ice now and then, but mostly they are okay, and once it's broken it usually stays good.

John


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

The question: How cold is too cold?

As a life-long breeder of pigeons for almost 60 years, I have never used artificial heating/cooling for my birds, and have never lost an adult pigeon to temperature related causes.

This covers a wide range of temperatures, from deep sub-zero (-40f to intense desert heat over 120f.) Their coating of feathers provides excellent insulation, and they molt naturally in late summer and early fall, by some mysterious way, to suit the upcoming winter season. Normally, the only pigeons in danger might be those that are introduced to a cold climate after they are fully molted, and even that is doubtful.

The only thing that I have noticed in extremely cold weather is an almost full temporary reversal of normal behavior for the sake of survival. Territirial claims to nesting areas, perching spots, etc., as they will often crowd into the highest (thus warmest) spots in a loft, and huddle together, without argument, to share their body warmth. 

Diet changes are quite important for winter. Corn (maize to you limeys) is probably the best grain, since it is high in carbs that produce body heat, while higher protein grains such as some legumes (peas, beans) are not recommended.


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cold??*

It dipped into the 60's one day here in Miami last week BRRRR! I know!, and My guy just layed in the corner all fluffed up, and I was kinda worried about him, so I put a blanket over his little cage, talk about spoiled, HA! I guess He tricked Me


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

roadrunnermike said:


> It dipped into the 60's one day here in Miami last week BRRRR! I know!, and My guy just layed in the corner all fluffed up, and I was kinda worried about him, so I put a blanket over his little cage, talk about spoiled, HA! I guess He tricked Me


LOL, ........


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

John_D said:


> Hey Nab - I bet you give 'em little pigeon blankets too
> 
> John


LOL, thanks for reminding me! .......I have to go cut up my little fleece squares for my birds - They love them in the winter


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*cold*

Well here in western Colorado it is about 5 degrees F right now, 6:40pm it was -12 this morning. Right now tonight I have about 6 birds for some darn reason, did not coop up, so there they sit all huddled together on the roof in snow. Not much you can do. Good thing its not windy! In the summer it can get into the 100 degree F temps.

The main thing is feed them whole corn in the winter, this is carbs which makes heat. Protien feed is great for their flying needs. This comes from having pigeons all of my 50 years, my father and his father had pigeons. you don't have to pamper them. I think they are much more stronger this way. I never have sick birds.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

UH, gee..... Pigeons are BUILT for the cold. I have NO problems in winter, bacteria is frozen, ect.ect. ect. It is the heat of summer that is your worst enemy. Just imagine sitting on a rock on the Barbary coast. I live just outside of Chicago.......... If the water is heated, NO PROBLEM! For breeding, cold is your best friend. Dave P.S. Dewlap is RIGHT ON!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Since moving my birds into a larger loft with a bigger flight cage, I've noticed that my birds are more active in the cold weather. Alot of flying, fast swooping, hop-skip and jumping around, nest building, cooing and flirting, alot of activity going on during the day! I hope this means their happy.
Oh, and its about 4 degrees this morning - with a HUGE BRIGHT MOON!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am beginning to feel like Scrooge here. I keep the house at 68 degrees on the first floor and above 55 on the second floor. The pigeons are given lots to eat all winter - feed twice a day - they leave the peas but are eating everything else. They get fresh water twice a day too. 

Hugh,


----------



## Black Diamond (Dec 17, 2009)

29 degrees today, so i decided to go handle my pigeons to see if they were cold lol. What great hand warmers


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> I am beginning to feel like Scrooge here. I keep the house at 68 degrees on the first floor and above 55 on the second floor. The pigeons are given lots to eat all winter - feed twice a day - they leave the peas but are eating everything else. They get fresh water twice a day too.
> 
> Hugh,


68!  Your generous! 
Mine stays at 60 - period!


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

its -30 in wizconie n ours live perfectly fine


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

For Sale- Custom knitted Pigeon Sweaters. Just send me the colors you prefer, and the measurements of your bird. 
Soon to be for sale next- Pigeon Strollers, so you can take them for a walk around the neighborhood.


----------

